# Changing rear brake light bulb



## stevef (Sep 1, 2007)

X-TRAIL PROBLEM

CAN ANYONE HELP.

HAVE UNDONE THE TWO OBVIOUS BOLTS HOLDING ON THE REAR LIGHT CLUSTER.

BUT CAN I GET THE DAM THING OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WOBBLES BUT THATS ABOUT IT.

BEFORE I WREAK THE THING WITH A LARGE SCREWDRIVER CAN ANYONE GIVE ME A CLUE AS HOW TO PROCEED FROM HERE ????

THANKS

STEVE


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Never done it myself but someone posted this on the UKXtrail list and I'm sure he won't mind having it passed on:


"Had to do this myself last week, and even Nissan workshop manual doesn't explain properly. Undo the two bolts you have already found, then wiggle and pull the light cluster straight back from the vehicle. It takes a bit of pulling. I spent over an hour thinking this was going to break something, I tried prying with a flat blade and was becoming concerned about damage I would do to the bodywork. just rock gently side to side and top to bottom pulling all the timel. It does come off with a bit of coaching. (there are two pins in the rear of the cluster which go straight into the body panel).It is easier the second or third time when you know what to do. ( Still feels to tight to me though) 

Cheers
nik"


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

PUUUUUUULLLLL!!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Do NOT use any screwdrivers!!!!!

All you need to do is grab the top edge of the tail-light right from the top corner and pull towards yourself as hard as you can. Each tail light is held in place by 3 pins going inot the body of the car. It is only hard to take them off for the first time, after that it'll be much easier.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Do NOT use any screwdrivers!!!!!
> 
> All you need to do is grab the top edge of the tail-light right from the top corner and pull towards yourself as hard as you can. Each tail light is held in place by 3 pins going inot the body of the car. It is only hard to take them off for the first time, after that it'll be much easier.



like this:


----------



## stevef (Sep 1, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Do NOT use any screwdrivers!!!!!
> 
> All you need to do is grab the top edge of the tail-light right from the top corner and pull towards yourself as hard as you can. Each tail light is held in place by 3 pins going inot the body of the car. It is only hard to take them off for the first time, after that it'll be much easier.




GUYS


THANKS FOR THE REPLIES


JOB DONE AND I STILL HAVE ALL MY FINGERNAILS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desdemona (Sep 4, 2015)

Stand on a step ladder or blocks to get above the cluster, remove the short piece of roof rack rail to get a better grip and then pull towards yourself and away from vehicle. This was the only way I could remove the cluster.

Sadly the clowns at Cdn Tire Pit Stop didn't know how to do it and one on them damaged the vehicle using a flat head screwdriver. AAAgh, but the manager comped the oil change today when I complained.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't do that Desdemona. Its a good way to fall over, possibly hurt yourself, and damage the light assembly if you don't let go.
Not sure why it was never brought up in this thread. but it has been in others and I have done it myself a few times.
What you want to do, is remove the bolts, then get a leather belt about an inch or two wide, or a strap of some kind, and loop this around the top edge of the rear light assembly (You do not need to dismantle any part of your roof rails). With your feet planted firmly, and holding the ends of the belt in each hand, give it a good pull towards you). Be prepared it will give suddenly when the clips holding it pop out. I say this because I lost my balance first time I did it and was lucky I didn't fall or break anything and I wasn't on a ladder...


----------



## Toller Kerl (2 mo ago)

quadraria10 said:


> Don't do that Desdemona. Its a good way to fall over, possibly hurt yourself, and damage the light assembly if you don't let go.
> Not sure why it was never brought up in this thread. but it has been in others and I have done it myself a few times.
> What you want to do, is remove the bolts, then get a leather belt about an inch or two wide, or a strap of some kind, and loop this around the top edge of the rear light assembly (You do not need to dismantle any part of your roof rails). With your feet planted firmly, and holding the ends of the belt in each hand, give it a good pull towards you). Be prepared it will give suddenly when the clips holding it pop out. I say this because I lost my balance first time I did it and was lucky I didn't fall or break anything and I wasn't on a ladder...


This tip about the strap is absolute GOLD! I'd been dicking around for half an hour -- pulling, prying, lubricating, swearing ... without any result. Then I googled and came across this tip -- and I was finished the job, new bulb and all, in 5 minutes! Thanks so much!

What you want is a nylon webbing strap -- as wide as possible and at least a couple of feet long. Having removed the 2 10mm bolts, wiggle the light assembly to loosen it as much as possible, then slip the belt under the assembly from the top, going down about 4 inches. Grab both sides of the webbing strap and give it a good tug. I can practically guarantee the light assembly will be sitting in your hands. The webbing won't damage the plastic and it ensures that the direction of the pull is directly toward you -- what you need in this situation.


----------

